# Brazilian Imbuia



## rdabpenman (Jan 17, 2014)

Cross cut, sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool, burnished with turned wood shavings and applied 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".
Dressed up in a Hybrid Black Titanium/Platinum Double Twist Cigar.

Les


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06538Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06542Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06546Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 17, 2014)

I love the smell of that stuff!! It turns nicely too!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 17, 2014)

I got one piece as a bonus with some stuff I bought recently and it is definitely pretty!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 17, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I got one piece as a bonus with some stuff I bought recently and it is definitely pretty!


It looks quite a bit different than that though, I'm curious to see how yours turns out Colin, I'm guessing it will be quite a bit darker that that. Beautiful pen Les!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 17, 2014)

Very nice Les!


----------

